# Seadrift Wade & All Water Report



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Wade Fishing Topwater & Soft Plastics*

Guests of Brent C. visited from Georgia and The Carolina's through the peak of the rain but that didn't disuade getting in on some hot wade fishing action. We had them scheduled for Spot N Stalk Airboat Flyfishing but with all the overcast; blown up tides; and wind, we all agreed to take it to the fish wading topwaters and soft plastics. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Trey Ross knocked it out of the park working back lakes to a vicious topwater bite. From bone to darker colors, the fish were definitely in the upper end of the water column and feeding aggresively as the strom sytem deepened. Connect with us on *Linkdn*

Fall is a great time to enjoy flyfishing here on the middle coast. Check our our new video as we prepare for the launch of seadriftflyfishing.com






*Boat/Bait Fishing*

Guests of M-Tech on a corporate outing trusted our call that we would hammer the fish through the rain and that's exactly what happened. Capt. Donnie Heath; Capt. Braden Proctor; Capt. James Cunningham; and Capt. Kolten Braun landed right smack dab in the middle of tight schools of Redfish plowing the bottom on a strong feed. Quick limits and solid catch and release action made for "memories of a lifetime" for this #employeeappreciation event. Follow us on *Instagram*

From *Manuel Gonzalez*: "Captain Braden! You made this Plumber a fisherman thank you all for a great time see you guys soon!"

*Alligator Season*

Aggressive feeding through the flooding has us running a 100% on hunts thus far ranging up into the 11' range. We're dealing with road closures and flooding and accessing "fight sites" is a bit of a challenge but we're getting it done. Guests from all over the State and Nation are descening on the lodge in search of Trophy Class Alligators mostly for eventual leather goods and family heirloom products. 8,200 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Early Teal Opener*

Five inches of rain the night before the opener (in already flooded conditions) was not what we needed. Shoots were flat with birds scattered in every row crop field that looked like lakes. That's the bad news. The good news is "row crop' farmers in this area won't let water stand for a minute. As fields drain quickly, we're looking for the birds to start hitting the blocks with a vengeance. Check out our *Youtube* site

*Near Term*

We've got a whole lot of Alligator hunts to go along with Teal hunts and plenty of hot fishing. September through November are just golden months for fishing the middle coast. Come see us!

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! Get more info on the *TRIPS*

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it. Click *HERE* for more information.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. To learn more, click *HERE*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hate It When That Happens!*

Yea I hate it when I upload a video and forget to choose Full HD. So, here's a reprint of Seadrift Flyfishing in Full HD, check it out and "wait for it"...






Enjoy!

Double K


----------

